# [H] Orks! (Forgeworld, Armorcast, Epicast,) IG Valhallans, WM [W] Bolt Action!



## volume

Hi guys, 

I’m moving away from my Orks and Warmachine for a while, and so have a couple of projects for sale that may be of interest - first-up, 

First-up - Incoming Ork heavy support! Here’s your chance to pick-up a whole-heck of a bolster for your Greenskins just in time for the new Codex release!  There's some serious firepower on offer, and some rare pieces!  

First-up - how about some Air Support in the form of a trio of Forgeworld Fighta-Bommerz? - I have two painted to a decent Tabletop standard, and one brand new - de-bagged and fresh from Forge World!



















Next - some tracked beasts - from the left of the pic;

(Back row, 3rd-in) A Forge World Battle Fortress primed in black
(Back row, 4th-in) A Forge World Kill Bursta nicely painted in a Rusty colourscheme
(Back row, 5th-in) A Forge World Kill Krusha painted Red - so it goes fasta!
(Back-row, 6th-in) A Forge World Battlewagon with Supa Kannon 
(Back-row, right) A Forge World Kill Bursta primed in black
(Front-row) A Forge World Big Trakk with Flakk Gun











How about some stompy goodness in the form of three Epicast Stompas? I have one ‘Gork’ Stompa partially painted, and two ‘Mork’ Stompas - one stripped-back to bare resin, and one painted to a decent Bad Moonz colourscheme... and why not add some SERIOUS stompy deff - an Armorcast Gargant. This beast has been painted in a basic colourscheme, and makes for a serious centrepiece for Apocalypse games.











I also have a pair of custom-built Stompas - sturdy construction, and packed with character - bristling with details, I’ve spent hours pouring over them, and I’m still finding hidden details!  They’re magnetised so that the arms and legs are removable for transport’s sake, and the Grot bombs are also removable.   The 2nd stompa’s Claw is also magnetised, and can be replaced by a custom Lifta-droppa arm.   I’m reluctant to sell these two, however will entertain offers against them if anyone’s interested. 




















I also have an Ork Megaforce boxed set which is complete except for the bikers - the box is intact, and all other models are on sprues. 

I also have some custom Ork vehicles up for grabs - including Mega Dreads, Looted Rhinos, a looted Leman Russ, and some other looted goodness! 

Finally - some custom Boar Boyz! 

Please see the photo album at the following link; 

http://s601.photobucket.com/user/v-olume/library/More Ork Pics?sort=3&page=2


Finally for the Orks - the foot-troops - including Meganobz, converted Boar Boyz, Kannons, Mekboyz, Warbosses, and all sorts... everything in the photos is available - and there's more to come! 

http://s601.photobucket.com/user/v-olume/library/More Ork Pics?sort=3&page=1




Next for sale - my beloved Valhallan Imperial Guard army!! 

I really went to town collecting these guys - you'll see all of the old Imperial Priest and Preacher models... a number of bears which I was going to use as company mascots (game-wise, they'd be used as Battle Standard Bearers)... a lot of Servitors, whose ranks are bolstered with old Necromunda Pit Slaves... I believe there's every Commissar released... some sweet Forge World commander models from the Cadian Hostile Enviroment team and another Forge World command squad... there's also a couple of metal flags I was going to use for conversions... everything in the pics can be included, as well as cases... 

I also have 3 unbuilt, unpainted Leman Russ Battle tanks which I'll throw-in, as well as a Forge World Hydra turret... basically, if you make an offer for the miniatures you can see in the pics, I'll throw-in as much Imperial Guard goodness as I can find! 

Pics can be found here; 

http://s601.photobucket.com/user/v-olume/library/More Ork Pics/Valhallans for Dakka


I grabbed the main case of Valhallans this afternoon and sorted through - these numbers don't include the group mentioned in the original post... and also, I'm sure there's another case I've not yet stumbled across, which contains the majority of the Heavy Weapons. 

12 Priests 
15 Commissars 
6 Astropaths 
6 Bears 
14 x Sergeants 
6 x Lieutenant 
Standard Bearer 
Master of Ordinance 
2 x Officer of Fleet 
2 x Titan Pilot 
2 x Forgeworld Captain 
Comander Chekov 

12 Combat Servitors 
1 x Heavy Bolter Servitor 
1 x Multi-melta Servitor 

14 Flamers 
13 Melta Gunners 
7 Grenade Launchers 
49 x Heavy Weapon Crewmen 
Autocannon 
2 x Heavy Bolter 
3 x Missile Launcher 
4 x Lascannon 
2 x Thudd Gun 
1 x Mortar 

144 Rifles 


If you want to make an offer against these, I'll throw-in whatever else I find - I think I mentioned a few unbuilt Leman Russ Battle Tanks... 

Also included; 

- 1 Blister ‘Cadians at ease’ (2 figs)
- 2 Blisters ‘Imperial Guard Tank Crew’ (3 figs each)
- 2 Blsters ‘Ratling Snipers’ (5 figs each)

- 2 Blisters ‘Valhallan troopers’ (3 figs each)
- 1 blister ‘Valhallan Lieutenant’
- 2 blisters ‘Valhallan Sergeant and Assault Weapon’ (2 sergeants, 1 flamer, 1 melta)
- 1 blster ‘valhallan lascannon’
- 1 blister ‘valhallan mortar’
- 1 blister ‘valhallan heavy bolter’
- 1 valhallan missile launcher team loose
- 17 valhallan rifles loose
- 1 valhallan flamer loose
- 2 valhallan tank riders loose

- 3 steel legion sentinel conversion kits (metal parts for armoured cockpits, and lascannon) - loose, never painted or assembled.
- 3 steel legion Missile Launcher sets - loose, never painted or assembled.

- 1 servitor from Inquisitor Hex’s retinue carrying aquila - loose, never painted
- 14 heavy bolter servitors - glued to bases, assembled, and primed in black
- 2 techpriests - glued to bases, assembled, and primed in black

- 11 Psykers - 10 assembled and painted to good tabletop standard, one primed black. 

- 7 Agmat Autocannons - 5 are complete, one requires a gunshield, and the other required the gunshield and ammo clip.

All together, I believe there's over 300 minis. All metal.









Next-up - My Mercenaries Pirate/Privateer army

This is a large collection well in excess of the usual size of fielded armies - offering a wide variety of build types. This collection offers the buyer the scope to field one huge force, or to pick from a number of different army builds.

The models are supplied in various stages of preparation - some are bare metal, others are primed, and some have been painted to a tabletop standard. 

*Accessories*

- Mercenaries Book - Hardback
- 'Pirates of the Broken Coast' Book - Hardback
- Mercenaries Token Set
- Mercenaries Dice Set (Gale Force Nine)
- Mercenaries Template Set (Gale Force Nine)


*Warcasters*

- Fiona the Black
- Broadside Bart
- Phinneas Shae


*Units*

- 10-man unit of Press Ganger
- 10-man unit of Press Gangers
- 6-man unit of Press Gangers
- 10-man unit of Sea Dogs
- 10-man unit of Sea Dogs
- 10-man unit of Sea Dogs
- Sea Dog Deck Gun
- Sea Dog Deck Gun



*Warjacks*

- Freebooter
- Freebooter
- Mariner
- Mariner
- Mariner
- Mariner
- Buccaneer
- Buccaneer
- Galleon


*Solos*

- Sea Dog Rifleman
- Sea Dog Rifleman
- Master Gunner Dougal McNail
- Lady AIyanna
- Master Holt
- Dirty Meg
- Mr Walls, the Quartermaster
- First Mate Hawk
- Lord Rockbottom
- Dog Killingsworth
- Bosun Grogspar
- Bloody Bradigan
- The Commodore Cannon

Photos of the minis can be found here (I realise that some are not pictured - however if further photos are needed, please send me a message) ; 

http://s601.photobucket.com/user/v-o...?sort=3&page=1





I also have a *Cygnar bundle* that I'm looking to off-load - it's the perfect starting point for anyone looking to get started collecting a Cygnar force - all items are brand new, still in original packaging; 

- Forces of Warmachine: Cygnar - Softback
- Cygnar Token Set
- Gale Force Nine Cygnar Template Set
- Gale Force Nine Cygnar Dice Tin
- Cygnar Battlegroup (current edition plastics)


Due to the size and fragile nature of the items, my ideal situation would be for someone to come and collect them - if you'd be interested in making an offer for the whole Ork lot, to come and collect them from me, I'd love to hear from you. 

Otherwise, I'd be interested in painted Bolt Action minis - or if you'd be interested in buying individual lots, again I'd like to hear from you - I am able to ship worldwide via Recorded Delivery, and will pack them to the best of my ability. I'm happy to hear offers.

If you have any questions, feel free to send me a message and I'll respond as soon as possible.

Thanks you for taking the time to view my post!


----------



## subtlejoe

Hey man, 

Are you in the UK? Im Interested in the Valhallan's. Can you give me a ballpark figure for what you want for them.


----------



## volume

Hi Joe - I am based in Nottingham, UK - I'm able to have the Valhallans shipped out by DPD courier, or if you're nearby I'm more than happy to either meet-up, or you could come to collect them. 

I'm looking for trades for Bolt Action or VBCW minis, or if you want to make a cash offer, I'd love to discuss a deal via PM

Cheers!

Rich


----------



## volume

Quick bump! Back from the dead! All PMs replied to - thanks for the interest!


----------



## volume

Bump! All PMs responded!


----------



## volume

Quick New Year's Bump!


----------



## travalanche49

Do you still have the Gargant? Are you still looking to move it?


----------

